# Lets see em!!



## wareagle2 (Feb 27, 2012)

i wana see all of yalls pics of the rare/coolest ducks yall have killed heres mine black/mallard hybrid... SHOW THEM!


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Feb 27, 2012)

The black duck is mine, killed near the Tennessee River in Chattanooga. The teal are my dad's, two cool mounts I thought I'd share.


----------



## wareagle2 (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice keep em comin!


----------



## Jaker (Feb 28, 2012)

pintail x gadwall hybrid






hen old squaw killed 400 miles from the coast


----------



## hotamighty (Feb 28, 2012)

Not uncommon to some but definately was to me. This is the first one I have seen in person and the first one I have ever killed. Got this Canvasback about a week before season ended while on the way out of the woodduck hole.


----------



## JNW (Feb 28, 2012)

Not rare I suppose, but this widgeon was interestingly shot from a beaver pond that normally only produces woodies and a few mallards.

Made for an exciting morning.


----------



## wareagle2 (Feb 28, 2012)

doesn't have to be rare but all very cool ducks. keep em comin


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 28, 2012)

Joshredsox27 said:


> The black duck is mine, killed near the Tennessee River in Chattanooga. The teal are my dad's, two cool mounts I thought I'd share.



That's purty! Too bad you can't hunt Soddy Lake!


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Feb 28, 2012)

JNW said:


> Not rare I suppose, but this widgeon was interestingly shot from a beaver pond that normally only produces woodies and a few mallards.
> 
> Made for an exciting morning.



That's an awesome bird! Eurasian? The head looks light to me.

Pretty much everything on this thread is cool to look at.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 29, 2012)

Joshredsox27 said:


> That's an awesome bird! Eurasian? The head looks light to me.
> 
> Pretty much everything on this thread is cool to look at.



just  a standard ol' baldpate, a eurasion's head woud be a reddish tint. your not likely to find one of those around here, somewhat more common in alaska and the pacific northwest.


----------



## drdarby45 (Mar 1, 2012)

We didnt kill this one but a guy campin next to us did... Looks like a Mallard Mutt to me


----------



## florida boy (Mar 1, 2012)

piebald coot from a few years back


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 1, 2012)

That coot is the ugliest thing that I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 1, 2012)

Pintail head-black duck body this was shot in 2010


----------



## florida boy (Mar 1, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> That coot is the ugliest thing that I have ever seen!!!!



LOL  A buddy mounted it for free and we hung it at the camp . everyone thinks it is a chicken


----------



## drdarby45 (Mar 1, 2012)

That pin/black is awsome, hope that one went on the wall


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 1, 2012)

florida boy said:


> piebald coot from a few years back



Your coot had   (Leucism)


----------



## florida boy (Mar 1, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> Your coot had   (Leucism)



You mean lead poisoning? lol


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 1, 2012)

florida boy said:


> piebald coot from a few years back



That's awesome!  I bet when you tell people you got a coot on the wall, they crack up laughing.  Its like the smartest kid on the short bus.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 1, 2012)

No weird ducks, But I have some weird Geese. This is My newest from this year. A snow/canada mix.


----------



## wareagle2 (Mar 1, 2012)

every pic on this thread is awesome! keep it up!


----------



## florida boy (Mar 1, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> That's awesome!  I bet when you tell people you got a coot on the wall, they crack up laughing.  Its like the smartest kid on the short bus.



LOL Sad thing is I have killed almost every species in North America and this is the only thing I have mounted in the last few years . Just thought it was different and probally will never kill another one that color .


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2012)

My first teal. Got a lot of blues down here but few greens that I've seen. 

Had to go to AR to get him. 

My favorite duck. Don't taste too bad neither!


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 2, 2012)

At first glance, I thought the goose was an old blue goose bordering on Eagle Head, but I think you're right that its a cross breed.


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 2, 2012)

I've never killed any cross breeds that I know of.  I did run across this water monster once.  Kept swimming around trying to eat my ducks.  Anyone know what it is?





As far as ducks go.  My cousin and I shot some beauty cans last season.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 2, 2012)

These are some more wierd geese.

1) I harvested in 2009
2) I harvested in 2008

Both of these birds are big.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

awesome birds men


----------

